# OMG I have a fence!!!!



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Got an e-mail yesterday from the landlords saying my fence idea was fine, so first thing this morning I went out measuring and putting in post markers.







DH thought I was crazy and I don't think he really believed we were making a fence until after we went to TSC and bought all the stuff. It was a little more expensive than planned b/c I wanted a better quality post with tighter spacing because the ground here can be very wet/soft. I also needed to buy the tools for setting up the fence (post driver and high tensile wire cutters). The posts went in really fast, all 33 of them. The entire project took maybe 2 hours total (not including buying the stuff since TSC is 1/2 hour away). The landlords came over to fix some plumbing and all four of us signed the fence into the lease.

It is definitely not the prettiest thing ever, but you can't see it unless you are behind the house, and I don't live in the prettiest neighborhood to put it nicely. 

We've got new tenants in the other half of the duplex and they were really cool about it. They asked if they could dig a fire pit and the landlords didn't care about that either. They're about our age and have two cats but no dogs.

Anyway, here it is in all it's 2632 square feet glory


















I really wish I would have video taped Coke's release! We opened the porch door and called him out, he paused, waiting for the tie-out to be clipped and the usual pat on the butt. Then he dared step out and ZOOM!









I don't know who's more excited about Coke being off the tie-out, Coke or Nikon!



























The "gate" on the side. We don't have a garage and typically go around this side of the house and in the back. My gates are just expen panels that I already had. Couldn't afford the premade ones.









The usual boy shenanigans









I love my fence. *sigh of relief*


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Woo Hoo! See, didn't hurt to ask did it!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

How exciting! I love that first picture of Coke. He looks so happy to be free!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, those two look SO happy to be free!! I can't believe you made that fence yourself... how crafty.







I'm so glad you decided to go ahead and ask your landlord. I can only IMAGINE how great this must feel for you!


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Boy, you guys got that up quick! The pack looks very happy with their new outdoor setup.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh I am so happy for you!!! Fences are fun!!!! ANd the dogs look very happy.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow that is inspiring that you got that up so quick! Looks awesome! I see that the dogs gave it a four paws up approval rating!


----------



## GabbyBond (Dec 1, 2006)

That is awesome! Coke looks soooooo happy! I can just feel his excitement...and that of everyone else too!


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

YOu have some pretty cool landlords!


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Very nice, it looks like Nikon and Coke have an awesome play area. I like your expen gate too. Maybe you can convince the landlord to let you put in some sheep  and Nikon can start herding. Love seeing pictures of your dogs especially when they are so happy.

GLenn


----------



## kcox82 (Nov 5, 2008)

CONGRATS!!! Such handsome boys! I love their rich colors.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidWow that is inspiring that you got that up so quick! Looks awesome! I see that the dogs gave it a four paws up approval rating!


That's a woman on a mission! Great job! The puppers look thrilled.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

The pups must feel like they've landed in heaven. They sure look excited. It'll be a ton easier when they just need a quick trip out before bed to do their business too.

Love the pictures!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That fence does not take away any of yours or your neighbors view as privacy fencing would. I think it is great. 

I use x-pen pannels to cut off areas of my back yard that I do not want the pups in. They NEVER violate them. 

Nice job on the fence and I LOVE them teeth!!!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Great Job!! The fuzzy butts look like they give their stamp of whoohoo aproval too.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

It's so nice to let your dogs out and run around isn't it? I don't think I have seen any happier dogs, it's amazing how the camera caught their glee.

Good job, do you guys take side jobs? We still have a few acres that need fencing...................LOL


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice fence!!! Welded wire fencing is great! I did about 700 feet a few years back and what a difference between that and a chain link. The best thing I ever did. It is a great alternative to the price of other fencing and it is great just letting them out. I got green so it blends with the woods. I didn't even think of the x-pen for a gate! That is a great idea!!!

If you look very carefully you can see the fence (and Scooter)


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Isn't it nice having a fence? I remember when I didn't have one and everytime I let the dogs out they would head right for the barn and the race was on trying to round them up, then I had enough and went and bought my fence. Now I can just let the dogs out, work in my flower bed or just relax in the pool not feeling bad that my dogs are locked up inside.I know how you feel with your new fence, Concrats. The dogs look very happy.


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

Aww that's great!! The dogs are much happier! Fences are a must!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Aren't fences the GREATEST!! When we first moved in there was nothing - all three acres completely open. To make it even worse - it was February. We had to put up a temp fenced area using the trees as posts since we couldn't pound anything into the ground.

Once the weather warm enough it took us a couple weeks (working the weekends mostly) to pounds over 100 posts and attach over 1000 feet of fencing. But it was SO nice to let the dogs run and play and not worry or have to be out there constatly.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Great job and great pictures!


----------



## Wawa (Jul 21, 2008)

They look so happy to have the fence up...great! 

I know that when I bought my house 1.5 years ago, getting a fence put up was a priority so Ecco and I could hang out and play.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Did you use zip ties to secure the fencing? (I didn't read entire post).

I built a little area in the back of my split rail fence (an area for more shade), and I used the same fencing and stakes as you did.

I used zip ties to secure the fencing, it really secured them nicely.










Very nice of your landlords, I hope your pups enjoy their new heaven


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Jasper007Did you use zip ties to secure the fencing? (I didn't read entire post).
> 
> I built a little area in the back of my split rail fence (an area for more shade), and I used the same fencing and stakes as you did.
> 
> ...


Yes I did. The store gave me a HUGE bag of clips. They said they sell them for a few bucks for each few dozen and you get them free for every 5 posts, but most people are using the posts for electric fencing and don't want them so he gave me a huge bag. I didn't like that they weren't very tight and it's hard to bend them so I used zip ties. We ran out of black and had to use bright colors at the back.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

The look on Coke's face in that first picture - priceless!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Smith3YOu have some pretty cool landlords!


I think they have some pretty cool tenants!!

That looks great and I love the pictures of how much fun the dogs are having - in one of the photos the dogs almost have an identical joyful romp pose. Great to see!!


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Congrats!!!! The fence looks good. The dog's glee lookes even better.

I love my fence! It took me a bit longer 'cuz I refused to buy the fence post driver! I drove the posts I needed to sink in with a nice handy rock!!!









Your guys won't jump over the 4 foot fence? I had originally put up a 4 foot, and a bunny taught me that 4 feet wasn't enough. The next day I added another 2 feet all the way around.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Great fence Lies! I've done the same kind, though it's not nearly as nice as yours. It was going to be temp. but the dogs resepct it and I like that it blends into the hillside. Yeah, half the project was done with a hammer, the other half with a borrowed post driver. It was like night and day, way quicker and easier with the post driver! Twist ties rock too. 

Congrats! I can't believe you did it all in one day. Your pups are so lucky to have a great mom. 

Enjoy your back yard.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Awesome!! The dogs look very happy & there's nothing like having the peace of mind of a fence


----------



## matildacroley (Feb 22, 2009)

We are about to move out of our on post military apt. to a house in OK. and are going to have our first fenced yard for our dogs, they arent going to know what to do! Seeing your pics makes me even more ready to move than before. You did a great job.


----------

